# Weekly Competition 2018-49



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *U F U F R2 F2 U2 R' F' 
*2. *R F2 R U' F R U2 F' U 
*3. *U' R2 U2 F2 U' F U F' R2 
*4. *F2 R F' R2 F' U F' U2 R' 
*5. *U F2 R2 F' U' F' U F2 R2 U 

*3x3x3
1. *R' D2 L2 D2 L D2 B2 R2 B2 R' F U2 F' D' R U B L R U 
*2. *R F D F' L2 B' D F D' R U2 D2 L2 F2 R D2 R U2 F2 L 
*3. *B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 R U' L' D U L D' B L2 R2 
*4. *L2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 F R B2 L2 F2 L' D L' B' L' 
*5. *U2 B2 F2 D' R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' U B' D' F' R' F' D2 R2 F' 

*4x4x4
1. *U' F' L2 R B2 Uw2 R2 Uw Fw' U R B2 L R' F2 Rw2 B' L2 U2 Fw2 F' U' R' U' L' Rw' Uw' L' R' Uw' Rw B2 L2 D' Uw' Rw D2 L2 U Rw2
*2. *B' R2 D' Uw' L2 Rw B2 Rw' D Fw2 L R' Fw' F2 Rw B Fw2 F2 R' Fw D' F Uw Rw2 Fw2 D' Rw2 B Fw2 L B2 D2 U' Rw2 B Uw R F' Rw' Uw'
*3. *F L Rw' R B' Fw F' Rw U2 B2 U' Rw2 R Fw2 Rw Fw' F' U Fw' D2 Uw2 U' B F2 D U2 R2 B2 U R D2 Uw U B' D' Rw R2 U2 Rw Fw'
*4. *Uw2 R Fw2 U Fw R F L B' L' Uw2 U2 L2 R' B2 Uw F2 L' F2 Rw2 F2 Uw B2 Fw2 R D2 Uw' F' R Fw2 F2 Uw2 B L' R' B' L' D2 B' F
*5. *Rw2 R2 U' L' D L2 Uw2 Fw2 L' B2 U2 B' Rw2 F L' U L B2 Uw2 B Fw F U2 L' B' D' Uw U B' R F' L D2 B' Fw' F R2 B2 D' Uw2

*5x5x5
1. *Fw' Dw' R' Bw' D' F' R2 Fw F' U2 L' Rw R2 B Dw' Bw Lw Dw' F2 Dw2 U2 Fw' R Bw' U F' Dw Uw2 R Dw' L2 B' Bw' Fw2 F2 Uw B R' Fw2 Uw U' Fw2 D2 U' Lw' U2 F2 Lw' Uw' U' Fw' Uw L' B2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw Uw' L2 R
*2. *D2 Fw Dw2 L2 Rw' U2 B' Fw F D' Bw' Lw' B2 R D' Lw F2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw U2 B' Bw2 L' U' L2 Lw2 Rw R B' Fw Lw' R2 D U2 B Bw2 R2 Dw2 Bw2 U2 Bw2 Fw Uw F' Uw L2 Dw' Rw' R' B' Fw D' Uw U' Bw2 L2 D2 U'
*3. *B' Fw D2 Bw2 F2 Rw' F L Lw2 Bw2 Fw L2 Lw' R Uw' L' Dw2 L' D2 Dw2 R2 Fw' L Dw' R' F2 Dw2 U Fw F' Rw' B2 Fw R2 F2 Rw2 F' R U2 Fw' F' Dw R' D2 R' F Dw L Lw' Rw B2 D2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw' Lw' U Bw2 Fw2 L'
*4. *Uw2 B2 Bw' Fw' D' Dw2 U Bw2 Fw' L' D Uw2 R Fw2 U Fw F Lw Fw' Dw' Fw R D' Dw Uw2 F' R Bw2 D' U' Fw Dw' L2 Lw' U' B Bw Fw F' R' Bw Dw Fw2 F Dw2 Rw F' Lw' B Bw2 U2 Bw R Fw' Rw Dw2 B F2 D2 Fw'
*5. *Rw' B2 D2 R' Fw' U' Rw2 U R D L2 D2 Fw' Lw2 B2 Lw U' B' L2 Rw R2 Dw2 Uw2 L' Dw2 Uw2 L2 D U L2 Dw2 L' Lw B F2 Rw2 U' Bw F' Lw' R2 Fw F2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 L' R U' L2 Lw' D Bw2 Dw' Bw' Rw2 Fw Lw F

*6x6x6
1. *2R 3F2 R' 3F' L 2B 2F' D2 2B 3F L 3U' U 2L2 3U 2U' 2L 3F' 3U2 B' 2F R' D' 2D U 2F' L' 2U2 F U' 3F2 R' D2 2F D2 U 2L D' 3F U' 2L' 2R' 2B 3F U 2B 2D 2B D U2 2B L 2R' 3U' L F2 3U' 3F' U 2L 3F 2F 3U B2 2B' D' B' 2B' 2F2 2D2
*2. *2F2 2U2 2R R' B' U' L2 2R' 2F' 3R' U2 2L 2F2 U 2R U' 3R' 2D' L2 3R' 2B' 3R F2 2D 2B' 2U' 2L' 2R' 2B' 3F' 2U2 B' 2L2 3R2 R' B 3R' 2D B2 2B' 2D2 B2 2B2 2U U' F' D2 2D' U R 2U R2 3F' 2R2 2D2 L' 2D2 B2 2B 3F' L2 3R 2B 3U' B 2B' 2F2 2L' 2D U
*3. *2B' 3F2 2R' 3F2 2D' B 3F 2L R 3F 2R2 D L2 2L' 3R2 3F U2 2R' B 2F D' 2U2 U2 2F2 F2 2D2 2F' 3R2 2U B2 2D' B2 2U' 2R R2 2F F2 U2 2F' D U' R' 3F2 2F2 2L2 3U L' 3U2 R B2 3R 3U' L2 3F' 2D' 2U2 L2 2B' 2D2 F2 2D 2U2 2F' 2L2 3U L 2F' R2 2B 2F
*4. *2U 2F' F' 2L 2U L2 3R2 2B2 3U F D 3U2 2U2 3F2 3U 2L2 2D' 3R2 B' 2F 3U' 2U R2 B2 2B2 2R2 2U' B D' 2D2 2U2 2L' 2R D' B 2L' 3R' 3F' F' 3R2 2R2 2D 2U' 3F 3U 2F 2D2 U' L' 2L' R 3U' 2U 2L2 2D2 R2 B2 2D2 2R D 3U' B 2U B2 3F 2L 2F' D2 2F2 F'
*5. *R' D2 3U' B' 2L2 F' 2D B2 3R2 2U2 U2 B' 2L F' 3U2 R2 3F 3U' B' 2F F' 2L 2R B' 3R2 R' 3U' U2 3F D' 3U' B F' 2D2 2U2 L' 3R2 2R2 2D B 3U2 L' 2L2 R 2D 2U' 2L' B2 2D 2L2 D' 3F2 3R' B2 2D2 3F' 2U' F 3R' F2 2L D2 2D' B2 2B' 3F2 2F' F' R U

*7x7x7
1. *L2 3R 2U2 B' 2D' F U2 R F 3U2 2F R' 2D 2L 3F2 2L 2U B' 2R2 D2 3B2 3F' 2F' F2 L' 3R2 3U 3R' D 2D' 2B 3B' 3D2 R 3U U2 2L' 2R' 2B 2L 3R' 3D2 2B2 2D' 3R' 3F' U 3L2 2R2 B' 2R D 3B2 3F L2 3L2 3R' R' B 3F 2F F2 2D' 2F2 2U 3R2 B 2B2 F2 3D' L2 2L' 2R2 3U R 2U' 3R R2 3D2 3L' 2R' 2F' F2 2D 3R 3F' L2 2B' 3F 2F2 3U 2U2 3L' 3U' 2U 2B2 F2 2D 2F2 2R'
*2. *2B2 3B2 2R 2F2 3U2 2F2 2R' 2B' 3B' 2L2 2B U2 3L2 D' 3B 3L 2U2 L' 2D2 L2 3R2 D' B' 3B2 2L' 3F' D' 3U 2U2 U2 B2 3F 2D' U 2B2 3D2 3R2 2R' 2F L' 2L' 3R2 U' 2F' D2 R' 3F' 2F 3R' 2U' 2R 2D L2 F L2 R' F2 3U' 3R 3U' 3R2 3B2 L' 2R2 R' 3B F2 3U L2 3L2 3R 2F' L 2L U' 3R' R' 2D' 2R' 3U2 2R' B 2R2 3B 2U2 L 3L' 3R' 2F2 3U2 2B' U 3B F' 2L2 3R 3D' 2F 3D2 U2
*3. *2U B 3R2 2D 2R' 2U' 2B' 2F2 D' 2U2 3B2 L' 3L 3R U2 B D' U 2B' 2F L' B' 2F' 2L B 3B2 3F' 3L B L' D U2 2B 3F 2F2 2L' 2B' 3B R' 2D 3U2 2U' R2 D 2R2 2U' U 3L' 3R 2R2 2F2 3R' 2D' 3F 2F2 2R2 2B 2U' L' 3L' 2B' 3B' L' F' 2L' 2B' 2D L2 2R' F2 3R' 2D 3F 2F 2D2 3U2 2B 3F' R2 2U B 3L' 3U 3F 3R2 2B' 3B 3F2 3U2 L 3U' 2F2 3R 3D 2L' R2 2D U' F' 2U'
*4. *3U 2U2 3L2 3U2 3L 2U B2 2D 2U2 2B D2 3D 2B' 2F F' U 3B2 D2 B2 2B D2 R2 3D' 3U' U 2L2 3R 2D2 3D 3U2 U' 2R 3U' 3B2 3L2 B 2B F2 D 3U' B' 2F2 F2 L 2B' 3F L' 3F R 3B 2F F2 D 2L2 3U B' 2B2 3B2 2R' 2F 3R D2 2B2 2F' R 2U 3B 2U2 3L2 3R2 3D 3U' L2 2L' 2R F U' L2 2L2 2D2 3B2 L' F' 2D B2 2F' F R 2D2 L2 3D' L2 2L' 2R' B 2B 3F2 2F2 2L2 3L
*5. *2F 2D2 2L' 2F2 3D2 3F2 F' 3U 2F2 2R2 2F' 3U2 2L2 3U2 2B 3U' 3L R B2 2F2 2D2 R F' 2D2 2B D' B D' 2U 2L2 3R' D2 B' F 3L' 3F2 U 2F 2D2 3D2 U2 B 3R' 3D 3L 3R' 2U' R' 2F2 3L' B2 2B2 3F' 3L D L' R2 3D' 2L 2U' 2R2 B 3F2 2L2 3F R' 2D 3D' 3U 2L2 3D' 2B' 3L' 3R2 2R' U' 2B' 3L2 B D' 2B2 3B 2L 2F F D' B' 3D 2R' 2F 3L2 3R' R' B2 2F2 R 2U2 U 2L' 2U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R U' F' U R' U2 R U' R U' 
*2. *U R' F U R2 U2 F2 R' F' U 
*3. *U' R U' R F' R U2 R' U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B2 U2 F2 R D2 R2 F B U' B F2 R2 F U' B L2 U' F2 R' Fw' Uw2
*2. *B' L2 F' R2 B2 R2 U' R B2 L' B2 U' L2 D' B' D L D' R2 L2 Fw Uw
*3. *L2 F' B U' R2 B2 R2 F' U2 R B U2 B2 F2 U' R' B' L2 B2 U Fw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *U' Fw2 Rw Uw' Rw' Uw U L' R Fw2 R' Uw' Fw Uw B2 D Uw F U' Rw Fw2 F' R D2 L2 B2 Fw Uw2 U2 F2 D' L D2 Uw2 Fw2 L Rw R D' Uw
*2. *F R2 Uw2 R D2 Uw' R2 Uw F' U Fw' D U F Uw' F' U' Rw2 U2 Rw2 F2 Uw F' U2 B2 U' B' D L Fw2 U2 Fw2 U L D U' Rw2 F U2 Fw
*3. *Rw B Rw2 B' F' Uw' Fw L2 Rw2 R2 Uw R D2 Fw U2 F D2 Rw2 B2 F' L' R D' Uw2 B' Uw' B F' Uw2 Fw2 Uw Fw' Rw F R' Uw B2 Fw' U L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B' Bw F2 D' Dw2 Bw2 F L2 R' Uw B2 L Bw' F2 Lw' Rw' U' R Bw L F D' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw' U' F2 Rw F Dw' B' D2 Dw U Bw' F R D2 Uw Fw2 Dw Fw2 F D' B2 Fw L' R' Uw2 F2 D' Uw2 Bw Fw2 F2 R Fw Uw'
*2. *L' Lw B2 F U' B Bw F Lw2 B Fw2 F2 Uw2 Bw D R' D' Fw2 F2 Dw' Rw' B2 Bw D2 L' F2 R2 B' Lw2 U F' U' Rw2 R2 Dw2 R2 B2 D Dw Uw U2 R' U B' Bw2 Fw' U2 Fw' U2 Fw D Uw2 Lw Rw F' Lw' U' Fw2 Lw2 Bw2
*3. *D' Dw2 Uw2 Lw Rw R2 B2 Dw2 R' U Rw Fw2 R' F' Uw2 L' D' B' Rw' Fw2 Uw R' U Rw' F D U' Lw2 F2 U' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 F Lw2 B' L' R' D' L2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw' Bw' U' R Bw' Rw2 R' B' F U Bw2 D2 B' Dw2 B2 D2 U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2L2 2U 3F 2F 2D 2B F2 D2 2U' 2R2 R2 2U' 3R' 3U2 R' U2 R 2U U' 3R2 D 2D2 U2 2R D 2R 2D' 2B' L' 2B' 2L' 2D2 R2 2F' F' U 2L B' 2B' 2F' 2U' 2F' 2R 3U' 3F2 2D 2U2 F L2 2D 2L' 2F2 2L2 D 2U' L 2D' U2 2F' D2 2U' 2F 2U2 2F' U' L2 F2 3U' 2B' 3U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2F' 2U 2B2 R2 3B2 U' 3B' 2R2 D' L' 3L' 3D2 2U F 3D2 3B U' 3F' F 2U' L2 3F 2R B2 2D' 2F' F2 3R 3D2 B 3B 3F F' 3L U F2 3U2 2F' F' L2 3R 3B' 2U 3L B' 3B 3F' F2 2U2 3L' 3U' 2U' U' B 3D2 B 2B2 3B 3F' 3D' L2 R2 3F2 2F' U B2 2F' L' 2F 3R2 R' 3B2 D' U' 3B' D 2D U' B L 2L2 U' 3L2 U' 3F U' 2F 2U' B 2L 3D' 3R2 3D' 2B 3F2 2F' 2D 3F' 3L2 3R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L U R' U' B U2 B2 F2 U D L2 B2 R2 U2 B' U B L' B' D2 Rw' Uw2
*2. *B F2 R2 L U R2 F' U2 F2 D R' D R' F B2 R2 F2 U' F2 B' R Fw' Uw2
*3. *B L' B2 U2 D' F' L U2 F' B2 U B2 D B' R U L' B' U2 Fw' Uw'
*4. *U2 R2 D U2 B2 R B D R' B L2 B L F U F' B' D2 B2 U Rw' Uw
*5. *U L U' D' R2 U2 B F U2 L B2 U R' D2 R B2 L F' B Rw
*6. *B' F2 U D R B2 D' L2 R2 F B2 U F U D' F' U B F2 Rw Uw
*7. *D' L R U B2 L' U2 F D2 L' R B' F L' F' L' B2 R' L2 U F2 Rw2 Uw'
*8. *L' B L2 R U D' L2 U' L F D F2 R D B2 L' B2 F L Fw Uw2
*9. *U L2 U2 L B2 U' F' D2 R2 B' D' R2 U2 F' B R2 F' D' U Rw2
*10. *U2 F2 D2 B2 F' R2 U L' D2 R D' U2 B2 U' L D2 B' U' R L2 D Rw' Uw'
*11. *U' D' L2 U F L' F2 L' U2 R U2 F' B2 D' U B2 L' D R D B' Rw2 Uw'
*12. *D' U2 F' R L2 U D2 R U D R B U R' L' B U R2 F' B' Rw' Uw'
*13. *F D2 U' L' R' F R' F' U' D2 B' R2 D' F R L2 U' L2 D 
*14. *D L2 D' B U' D2 F2 B D2 U L' D L2 F2 D2 B' L' U' L' D2 R Fw' Uw2
*15. *B' R2 B' U' B D' F' B2 U2 R2 U L2 D B L D2 F B R F' Rw2 Uw2
*16. *R2 B R2 B D U2 F B2 U2 D2 R2 B2 D B' F U L U B R2 D2 Fw' Uw
*17. *L U' L2 B L D F B2 L2 F D2 F' B' R' B L2 B U2 B Rw2 Uw2
*18. *D2 B2 R D' U' L D F D2 B' U' F U F' B2 U' F' R' L2 Fw Uw'
*19. *F D R' U2 F U' F2 R2 U2 D B' F' D F2 D' F' R U2 F2 R F' Rw Uw
*20. *R' L' B F' R2 L D2 U B' D2 U' R' B' L' B2 F' D F' D2 F Rw' Uw'
*21. *U B2 F R' D' L' B U R2 L2 F U' R2 F L' R2 U2 D2 F' L' B' Rw Uw2
*22. *D' F' U' F B2 L2 D' F' D R' L' U2 L' U' B2 D' U F' R' D2 B 
*23. *U' L' F2 U D' R2 B U2 D' B' L R2 D U2 L R2 F' U' R F2 Rw2 Uw
*24. *L B R2 F2 D2 L U' R F U2 L D B F' D' L2 F U D' R' Fw Uw2
*25. *L D2 F D2 L F B2 D2 R2 D B2 U' B2 F' R2 D' U' R' U2 B' 
*26. *L' B2 D' F B L2 R F2 B L2 U2 F2 U L' U2 B' R' F U R2 L Fw Uw'
*27. *F' B L R' F' U2 D R2 D L' D B F R L' U' B' R D2 Rw Uw'
*28. *U' R2 L B R' D' F2 D' R' L D B2 R2 D' F2 R B2 L F Rw2 Uw'
*29. *D' B' F' U' B' U2 L R B D2 U B' U2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 F' Rw Uw'
*30. *R D2 R' U2 L2 B U' R B2 D L' F' R F L' B' R2 D2 R' F' D2 Fw' Uw2
*31. *L2 U R2 B2 L R' B L2 R' D' U2 L2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 L F2 B Rw Uw2
*32. *L2 B2 L' R2 U' F' L B F D' L' F B' U' B2 F' L' B U F L' Fw' Uw
*33. *L2 B2 R F R B' U2 L2 D2 F L' D2 U R2 F B' D2 R F2 Rw' Uw'
*34. *B2 L D2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 L' R D2 F' D2 F2 U2 L' F D F' Rw Uw
*35. *U2 B' U2 R L D' F' U' B U' D2 L U2 D2 F' U2 F2 L' F D2 Rw2 Uw2
*36. *U R' B U2 F' B D B2 R' F2 R L2 U' L F' L' R2 B F' R B' Rw' Uw'
*37. *F' L2 B2 R F L' F2 D2 R' U2 L2 B' U R D' U' L' B' L Fw Uw'
*38. *B2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' D L' U2 R L' B L2 D F' R L2 U2 Rw2 Uw
*39. *B2 R2 F' U2 R2 L2 U2 F U' B' L' F2 D L2 U2 D' F U R2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*40. *U2 R' U2 F' B2 D' R2 B' U' D' L' U2 D F2 D B F2 D' R U R' Fw Uw2
*41. *U R L' B2 R' F2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 D2 F' D2 B F L2 U' B' U' L' Fw Uw
*42. *R F B R' D2 R' F2 L' D L R2 B2 D' U L2 F R U' L2 Fw Uw2
*43. *R D U F D2 R2 L' D' B' R' D2 R2 F L' F B' L2 F2 R2 F2 Rw Uw'
*44. *U F' L' R2 D2 B' R B' R B2 F2 R F B' R2 U2 F' D' R' L2 D Fw' Uw
*45. *R L' B2 U D2 L F' R2 L U2 D' F' L D' B' D' L' D B2 Rw2 Uw2
*46. *F' D U' R2 B R D' B' F U D2 B D2 B R' F' R L D B Rw Uw
*47. *B2 D L' U2 B2 D2 B2 F' L2 F2 L2 D F2 R F' L2 R U2 B' Rw' Uw2
*48. *B' D F2 L U2 B2 U R B L2 B2 F' D R B D B' L' U Rw Uw2
*49. *B2 L U R U2 D R L' B2 D F2 R2 U2 R U' R2 D U L' B' 
*50. *F' D' F2 B' R D B' R2 D2 L' B2 F' D' R2 F' L F2 B U' B Rw' Uw2
*51. *U' B2 F' D B' F' U D R2 F D L D' R2 L2 B' R2 L' D' Rw2 Uw'
*52. *R' B2 F2 R L2 U D' F U' D' B' L' F' B' L' R' U F' B2 Rw Uw
*53. *R B R' L2 U2 D F' L2 R D' B2 D F L U B L U2 F2 B2 Rw
*54. *B2 F' L' B2 L2 F2 D2 L D' L' D F' D2 L' F L' B' F U Rw' Uw
*55. *B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 D F2 D R' D B U' R U' R D Fw Uw'
*56. *B L2 R B' U2 L F' B' D' B' L U2 L F R2 F B' L B Rw2 Uw2
*57. *L D' U' R' L' F' U L2 U2 B' D' U2 F' R' L F' D2 B D2 B Rw2 Uw
*58. *R D U2 R2 L B D' B' U' B' F D2 U2 R B2 D' R2 F B Rw2 Uw'
*59. *U2 B2 D2 U' F D' R B' U D2 B F' D' R2 U L' D' R D' B' R Fw' Uw'
*60. *F R2 U F U2 F2 U2 R B' F' R2 U D' B R F B' U R2 Fw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 B' L2 F D2 F2 D' B L' U L F2 R B R2 
*2. *L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U' R2 F L2 B L' B2 R D' L' B2 
*3. *U L' B' D2 L' D F' R2 D R' D2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 B2 L D2 F2 
*4. *R2 U F2 D L2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' R B2 L B' F2 L U' F' L U' 
*5. *B' R2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 F L R' D F D2 U' 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D2 L2 U L2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' L U2 R F R2 D R' F R' B 
*2. *R B L B2 U' F U' D F R' D2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 R' B2 L2 
*3. *D' F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 L' D L' R D2 B2 F' D' R 
*4. *R D' L' B' U2 L2 D R' B' R' B2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U R2 U B2 R2 
*5. *L2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 U F2 L2 R U' L' B U F2 U2 B2 D F 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 R' F2 L F2 R' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F U' R D U' B L' R' F R' 
*2. *D2 L' U2 L' U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L D' R D' F2 U R2 B' D L2 R' 
*3. *B2 D2 R D2 L B2 R D2 U2 R2 B2 D' U B R2 F2 U L' D' L F 
*4. *L B L2 B L' F U2 B' L F' D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U D2 R2 U F2 
*5. *D2 B2 L' F2 R' F2 R B2 L' D2 R B L' R2 D' R' U' L B' R2 B' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F R F2 D2 B2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 L' U2 B' L' D' L U' B2 D' B' L U' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U' F U' F2 U' R F' R' 
*3. *L' D2 L U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' L B U2 R2 D' F' D' B2 R2 
*4. *U' F2 Rw2 R' F2 L' Rw B' Uw' U' B' D2 Uw U' L' Uw B2 R' Uw2 B F' U Fw2 R D2 U Fw' F R B' D2 B U2 L2 Uw2 L R' B2 Fw2 U'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F' R2 F' U R F U2 F U' 
*3. *L2 F2 R2 B L2 B D2 B' U2 F' U2 L' F U B2 R2 D2 U F2 L' D' 
*4. *F' R' F Uw' Fw' F' Rw' R Uw2 Fw2 F L Uw2 U2 Rw2 D' R D U B2 Fw U L2 Rw' R B' Rw' Uw U' F' Rw' F' D2 U L' R Uw L' Rw2 Uw2
*5. *B2 F2 D2 Dw' R B Fw' Lw' Bw Dw2 Uw' B Bw2 Lw Uw L' R' Dw Rw' F2 Dw Fw2 D2 Dw2 L2 Lw2 F L B Fw' D2 Bw' Lw Rw2 Bw Lw Fw Uw' Bw' Dw Fw' D U2 Rw F2 R Uw2 U' Bw' Fw' D2 B2 R2 F Dw2 Fw2 R2 B' Bw Uw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F' U F' U2 F U F' U2 R' 
*3. *F2 U F2 D' B2 U L2 D B2 U2 L B2 L2 D L' D B2 U2 F 
*4. *Uw' U' R2 D' Uw L Uw2 F2 U' R2 Fw2 U R D Uw2 B' L' U' L F' Uw' R' U2 L B2 Fw2 F' U' Rw' B2 U L' R' D2 F' D2 Uw' B' D U
*5. *Rw' B Bw2 Dw' U Rw R' Bw D Dw Uw U Rw B2 F' U Bw' Fw Rw U B2 Lw' Rw2 Bw2 R2 Uw2 U Rw' Fw2 R2 Dw' F' Rw' D' U2 B' L2 Dw2 Uw2 F' Uw U Fw2 Lw' B2 F U2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw Uw' U R' Fw2 U2 Fw' Dw2 Bw2 F2 Rw
*6. *2U' 3F' F D' U2 B2 2L2 3R' R U2 L' 2F' 2L B 2R' R' 2F2 2U2 L' 2L' 2U' B' 2R2 2D R B2 2B U' 3F' 2F' 2L2 3R' 3U' 2F U2 F2 3U 2U2 B' D L2 2L' 3R' 2R R B2 3F 2F2 2U L2 F2 2U' 3R' 3F2 2F2 D2 L 2U2 2F2 L 3F2 2F' 2L 3R 2R2 R B2 F' 2R2 3F

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R U' F2 R2 F' U R U2 R 
*3. *B2 R D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 L B R B' L D' U' B' U F2 
*4. *L' B' F L Rw' U' F2 L2 F Rw R B' R2 Fw' L' U Rw2 F Rw2 R' D2 Fw U' Rw' U L' R2 D' Rw Uw2 U' L' Rw' B2 U2 Fw F2 D' Uw R
*5. *Dw' Uw' F2 Rw2 Bw' F Lw' D2 Bw2 U' Lw D2 U Bw' Uw' L Fw2 L2 Rw R' Bw2 Rw U2 F' R Uw2 Fw2 D' L Bw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw' D2 U2 B U2 L F' R2 Fw L Lw D F Lw2 F Dw Uw' B F' L D' L' Bw Rw R2 B Lw' Bw2
*6. *F' U' B 2L2 2F 3U2 2U2 F2 3U 2U2 2R' 2B 3F 2F R 2U' 3F' L 2B' 3U2 2U2 U B' D' 3R' 2R F' R2 U2 2R R D 2D' U2 L' 2U2 F' 2R U2 B' 3U2 3R2 2D L 2D U 2L F2 2D' 2R2 D2 3R2 B' 2B2 2L2 2R2 3U' 2B' 2F2 F' 3R' U 3R' 2B L2 3R 2R2 R B 3F
*7. *3D2 2F 2L2 2U2 F2 L 3U 2B 3B F' R' F R 2D 2L 2R2 R B 3B' 3F2 3D2 L R 3F' 3R' 3U2 L2 R' 2B' 3F' 2L2 3B2 3D2 3R 3B' 2R' 2D B' 3F2 D2 2R' 3B2 3F F2 3U B D2 3F2 L 3R R2 D2 L 3L D2 2U 2F F' 3L2 3B2 3L' D U' B2 2B F2 2L2 2B' 2R2 3F 3L 2D2 3U 3R 3B' 2F2 F 2R2 2F2 F D 3L' 3R 3F' 2F' L' F2 2L 3R 3U 2L2 2D2 3D2 B' 3B 2L2 2F2 D2 3D 2U'

*Clock
1. *UR3- DR2- DL4+ UL1- U1- R1+ D1+ L3+ ALL1- y2 U2+ R3- D3+ L1+ ALL3+ DR DL 
*2. *UR4+ DR2+ DL5+ UL3- U3+ R5- D3- L2+ ALL2+ y2 U5+ R2+ D0+ L4+ ALL0+ UR DR DL UL 
*3. *UR2+ DR3+ DL4- UL5+ U1- R2+ D1- L3+ ALL0+ y2 U5+ R3+ D6+ L2- ALL3- DR 
*4. *UR3- DR5+ DL4+ UL1+ U6+ R3+ D1- L3+ ALL0+ y2 U1+ R4- D5- L1- ALL2- UR DL UL 
*5. *UR1- DR3+ DL3- UL1- U1+ R3+ D3- L4- ALL3- y2 U1- R6+ D4+ L2- ALL2+ UL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U' B' L R L' U L l b' u' 
*2. *U' B' R B L' R' U l u 
*3. *U R U B L' B R' U' l b 
*4. *U' B' L' U L' U' L B' r' u' 
*5. *U L U' B' U' L U' B U l r b u 

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -3)
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (-2, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(0, 5) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -2)
*4. *(3, -1) / (3, -3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (3, -3) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0)
*5. *(1, 6) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, 2) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -4) / (0, -5)

*Skewb
1. *U L R' L U' R' U B' R U' B
*2. *R B U B' R L' B' R' U' L' B
*3. *B U B R' B' U' R' L R B' L'
*4. *B U B L B U' L B U' B' R'
*5. *R B U R' U L' R B R' U L

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford
2. *R U F' R' F R2 F 
*3. *B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U B2 D2 U' F' L2 R B U' B2 D L' U' F' R' 
*4. *U Rw B2 F Uw Fw2 L R2 B' L F2 L Rw' D2 Uw2 U' L F2 D2 Uw Rw2 R2 D2 R D2 Uw2 U' B2 D2 Rw2 B F2 Rw2 F' U F2 D' B' D' U'
*5. *L' Lw2 R' Uw F2 U2 F2 Lw2 B U2 L' Rw2 Fw F2 Uw' B' Bw' Fw2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' Rw Bw Fw D Fw2 L2 B' R Fw' D' U2 L2 Rw' U2 Fw Rw' Dw' L' B2 U' L' Rw2 Uw2 Fw R2 Bw' L' D2 Dw Uw' Bw R Fw2 U2 L' F' Uw
*OH. *U2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 L B L' R' B F' L R B D 
*Clock. *UR5- DR2- DL2- UL4+ U3+ R4- D3- L1- ALL0+ y2 U5- R2+ D0+ L5- ALL5- UR 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U' L' B U' R B' L' U l r u' 
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (2, 6) / (6, 0) / 
*Skewb. *U L U' L' U' B' L U L B L'


----------



## MathNoobz (Dec 4, 2018)

3x3 - 18.13 , (20.97) , 18.57 , 17.23 , (15.05)
3x3 Ao5 - 17.98

3x3 OH - 35.42 , (31.68) , 36.77 , 38.95 , (40.05+)
3x3 OH Ao5 - 37.05

3x3 Match the Scramble - (2:02.55) , (1:24.66) , 1:55.79 , 1:46.84 , 1:57.17
3x3 Match the Scramble Ao5 - 1:53.27

3x3 Fewest Moves - 50 moves
Solution: B U L U2 F2 L2 U2 L F' D B D' F' R B R' F' B2 U2 R B2 R2 U2 R U R' U R B L' B' U2 L U L' U L2 U' L U B L B2 U B U' B L' B' L'


----------



## asacuber (Dec 4, 2018)

so i did fmc and gt a 33 in 50 mins and 31 in 59 min and 10 sec(managed to get it on paper). Should I consider the 31 valid or not? Like my final soln. is the 33 one but can i still submit the 31? lol
E: maybe the 33 because if the 31 was wrong then i wouldve considered the 33 anyway


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 4, 2018)

If you got the 31 down on paper in time, and you would have submitted that had it been a real competition, then you should go ahead and submit it here.


----------



## Lux (Dec 4, 2018)

3x3 
20.93, (18.77), (32.92), 21.91,22.42 
Ao5: 21.75


----------



## asacuber (Dec 5, 2018)

Ah okay, ill submit the 33 then


----------



## graceenai (Dec 10, 2018)

3x3: 17.60, (15.44), (19.48), 19.18, 17.36 = *18.05*
One-handed: 58.45, (DNF), (55.11), 55.24, 55.69 = *56.46*
4x4: (1:07.12), 1:06.19, (52.82), 1:02.01, 1:04.72 = *1:04.31*
2+3+4: *1:41.25*


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Dec 10, 2018)

2x2x2- (9.80), (5.81), 8.72, 7.52, 7.47 = 7.90

3x3x3- 23.89, 20.34, (24.37), 24.27, (21.70) = 23.28

4x4x4- 1:33.94, (1:36.29), 1:23.82, (1:06.46), 1:34.31 = 1:30.69

5x5x5- 3:16.85, (3:10.61), 3:27.74, (3:51.88), 3:34.89 = 3:26.49

6x6x6- 6:16.17, 6:18.35, (6:39.16), 6:19.85, (5:53.52) = 6:18.12

7x7x7- 10:30.20, 9:31.50, 9:23.31, 10:13.99, 10:39.99 = 10:03.80

3x3x3 One Handed- (55:40), 45.65, 54.61, 50.33, (42.89) = 50.20

2+3+4 Relay- 2:24.49

2+3+4+5 Relay- 5:37.86

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 12:02.59

2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay- 22:56.28

MegaMinx- 3:07.65, 2:44.72, 2:48.20, (3:10.57), (2:41.95) = 2:53.52

PyraMinx- 17.53, (24.71), 15.72, (13.75), 19.56 = 17.60

KiloMinx- 1:34.07, 1:37.05, (1:51.85), (1:03.55), 1:20.02 = 1:30.38


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 11, 2018)

Results for week 49: congratulations to ichcubegern, OriginalUsername and tJardigradHe


*2x2x2*(148)

 1.53 Jscuber
 1.81 OriginalUsername
 1.89 asacuber
 1.95 lejitcuber
 1.98 Kylegadj
 2.09 Zeke Mackay
 2.11 [email protected]
 2.13 turtwig
 2.19 DhruvA
 2.19 Luke Garrett
 2.20 David ep
 2.27 vedroboev
 2.29 Andrew_Rizo
 2.38 Patrick Fischer
 2.42 2017LAMB06
 2.47 Ethan Horspool
 2.48 CubicOreo
 2.58 verdito
 2.61 Astral Cubing
 2.64 ExultantCarn
 2.64 MrKuba600
 2.70 DGCubes
 2.74 [email protected]
 2.75 Stubbi
 2.76 camcuber
 2.78 jancsi02
 2.78 mihnea3000
 2.83 cuberkid10
 2.89 AidanNoogie
 2.93 tJardigradHe
 2.99 Kerry_Creech
 3.03 TipsterTrickster
 3.06 ichcubegern
 3.07 Marco21
 3.07 boroc226han
 3.13 aaron paskow
 3.13 Mackenzie Dy
 3.14 BandedCubing101
 3.16 Schmizee
 3.19 [email protected]
 3.20 BradenTheMagician
 3.30 Marcus Siu
 3.38 JoXCuber
 3.39 Sixstringcal
 3.39 nms777
 3.41 Lachlan Stephens
 3.52 Angry_Mob
 3.57 colegemuth
 3.59 AdrianCubing
 3.60 jason3141
 3.63 JMHCubed
 3.72 Manatee 10235
 3.73 Tx789
 3.74 Keith Maben
 3.79 V.Kochergin
 3.87 seth0420
 3.88 buzzteam4
 3.92 Color Cuber
 3.93 begiuli65
 4.00 wuque man
 4.00 xyzzy
 4.01 Toothcraver55
 4.04 Katiedavies3103
 4.05 MCuber
 4.08 NathanaelCubes
 4.15 Kris Gonnella
 4.15 Kit Clement
 4.18 sigalig
 4.19 Ontricus
 4.26 Turkey vld
 4.27 whatshisbucket
 4.31 ARandomCuber
 4.35 Zach Clark
 4.36 Dylan Swarts
 4.36 TheCubingAddict980
 4.36 Nicole2w
 4.36 speedcube.insta
 4.37 Moreno van Rooijen
 4.43 Awesomesaucer
 4.48 typeman5
 4.52 sleipnir
 4.52 MattP98
 4.53 miasponseller
 4.53 Keenan Johnson
 4.53 Chris Van Der Brink
 4.55 sam596
 4.65 derek_981
 4.65 Janav Gupta
 4.66 tavery343
 4.67 Tll
 4.69 trav1
 4.76 tigermaxi
 4.83 MartinN13
 4.83 Axel Lönnstedt
 4.84 abunickabhi
 4.86 giorgi
 4.88 Ianwubby
 4.88 Matt Hudon
 4.90 2018JAIN01
 4.91 swankfukinc
 4.96 Puggins1
 4.97 m24816
 4.97 Tanay Kapadia
 5.04 FaTyl
 5.04 [email protected]
 5.05 epride17
 5.12 M O
 5.12 Bogdan
 5.15 Glomnipotent
 5.23 CraZZ CFOP
 5.23 Fred Lang
 5.23 vilkkuti25
 5.31 Vecolity
 5.43 topppits
 5.48 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.49 julio974
 5.63 MrLunarWolf
 5.66 GC1998
 5.67 TheNoobCuber
 5.68 filipemtx
 5.93 Jmuncuber
 5.96 robjohn741
 6.14 Worm 09624
 6.16 Caleb/spooderskewb
 6.25 RifleCat
 6.32 brad711
 6.54 audiophile121
 6.64 SpartanSailor
 6.99 20luky3
 7.20 dschieses
 7.43 GatorBait276
 7.59 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 7.72 Jonasrox09
 7.74 FluxDigital01
 7.76 Caleb / spooderskewb
 7.90 Petri Krzywacki
 8.16 Mike Hughey
 8.23 Foreright
 8.52 UnknownCanvas
 9.31 PingPongCuber
 10.39 CRNils
 12.12 GTregay
 12.30 Jacck
 14.69 Haydenz
 14.69 MatsBergsten
 14.77 jonathanmaster
 14.86 Passcraft
 15.54 Doofnoofer
*3x3x3*(175)

 7.83 lejitcuber
 8.13 Luke Garrett
 8.67 OriginalUsername
 8.68 Marco21
 8.73 mihnea3000
 8.77 Ethan Horspool
 9.02 Mackenzie Dy
 9.07 cuberkid10
 9.22 camcuber
 9.45 Kylegadj
 9.51 Stubbi
 9.54 jason3141
 9.57 asacuber
 9.65 jancsi02
 9.66 [email protected]
 9.81 tJardigradHe
 9.83 thecubingwizard
 9.99 Zeke Mackay
 10.01 turtwig
 10.05 Jscuber
 10.18 Patrick Fischer
 10.20 Zach Clark
 10.23 DGCubes
 10.27 aaron paskow
 10.30 vedroboev
 10.35 tolgakantarci
 10.44 derek_981
 10.45 ichcubegern
 10.46 BandedCubing101
 10.47 Marcus Siu
 10.50 DhruvA
 10.69 NathanaelCubes
 10.69 Manatee 10235
 10.72 Andrew_Rizo
 10.80 BradenTheMagician
 10.98 E-Cuber
 11.06 boroc226han
 11.08 ExultantCarn
 11.08 AidanNoogie
 11.08 [email protected]
 11.12 MrKuba600
 11.41 MCuber
 11.59 miasponseller
 11.62 TipsterTrickster
 11.66 wuque man
 11.66 JoXCuber
 11.71 Lachlan Stephens
 11.89 giorgi
 11.89 2017LAMB06
 11.97 Katiedavies3103
 12.08 Keroma12
 12.15 verdito
 12.21 Cooki348
 12.22 obelisk477
 12.29 sam596
 12.36 ARandomCuber
 12.39 Keith Maben
 12.49 abunickabhi
 12.57 typeman5
 12.66 speedcube.insta
 12.67 CubicOreo
 12.71 [email protected]
 12.72 MattP98
 12.72 Keenan Johnson
 12.86 Sixstringcal
 12.95 AdrianCubing
 12.96 Axel Lönnstedt
 12.99 sleipnir
 13.00 sigalig
 13.00 LostGent
 13.01 T1_M0
 13.38 Fred Lang
 13.46 ican97
 13.58 Glomnipotent
 13.61 Astral Cubing
 13.69 Ontricus
 13.70 Chris Van Der Brink
 13.71 MegaminxMan
 13.73 Tx789
 13.77 Toothcraver55
 13.84 tigermaxi
 13.95 buzzteam4
 14.02 OJ Cubing
 14.05 Ianwubby
 14.10 2018JAIN01
 14.16 whatshisbucket
 14.18 Tll
 14.35 xyzzy
 14.42 Nicole2w
 14.45 Angry_Mob
 14.54 begiuli65
 14.59 mrjames113083
 14.65 Bogdan
 14.74 trav1
 14.78 TwisterCuber
 14.79 Awesomesaucer
 14.81 MartinN13
 14.83 Kerry_Creech
 14.87 EdubCubes
 14.92 Turkey vld
 14.96 m24816
 15.02 tavery343
 15.15 Matt Hudon
 15.23 swankfukinc
 15.30 Puggins1
 15.32 RifleCat
 15.43 colegemuth
 15.55 FaTyl
 15.56 BHCubing
 15.74 seth0420
 15.74 Nazib
 15.78 JMHCubed
 15.90 20luky3
 16.03 brad711
 16.06 Abhi
 16.06 fun at the joy
 16.07 Dylan Swarts
 16.40 Color Cuber
 16.44 Kit Clement
 16.64 Schmizee
 16.72 ditto_64
 16.96 topppits
 17.09 V.Kochergin
 17.31 InlandEmpireCuber
 17.38 sqpriority
 17.70 Moreno van Rooijen
 17.88 Alpha cuber
 17.90 julio974
 17.98 MathNoobz
 17.98 TheNoobCuber
 18.05 gracenai
 18.08 nms777
 18.20 31ellipsedl
 18.44 filipemtx
 18.68 epride17
 19.05 dnguyen2204
 19.14 robjohn741
 19.18 Caleb/ spooderskewb
 19.21 TheCubingAddict980
 19.36 [email protected]
 19.44 audiophile121
 19.53 Vecolity
 20.00 M O
 20.59 SpartanSailor
 20.64 Tanay Kapadia
 20.73 vilkkuti25
 20.80 GatorBait276
 20.84 MrLunarWolf
 21.06 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 21.32 Jmuncuber
 21.43 kilwap147
 21.63 Caleb/spooderskewb
 21.75 Lux
 22.69 squidgecubing
 22.71 CraZZ CFOP
 23.29 Petri Krzywacki
 23.48 Mike Hughey
 24.34 cubesrawesome
 24.81 nihadahd
 24.89 FluxDigital01
 25.18 TopLuck1015
 25.70 UnknownCanvas
 25.71 One Wheel
 26.64 WillyTheWizard
 26.85 dschieses
 27.11 PingPongCuber
 28.27 GTregay
 30.21 Jonasrox09
 34.35 MatsBergsten
 35.66 Foreright
 36.85 Jacck
 38.15 Janav Gupta
 43.36 Doofnoofer
 1:16.71 Passcraft
 DNF Guilhermehrc
*4x4x4*(111)

 29.39 cuberkid10
 31.38 Stubbi
 32.72 lejitcuber
 33.73 jancsi02
 33.99 Ethan Horspool
 34.78 uesyuu
 35.45 thecubingwizard
 37.02 Jscuber
 37.16 ichcubegern
 37.45 Marco21
 39.44 OriginalUsername
 40.22 Manatee 10235
 40.58 MrKuba600
 40.60 tJardigradHe
 41.24 AidanNoogie
 42.05 MCuber
 42.31 JoXCuber
 43.43 vedroboev
 43.56 camcuber
 43.89 DhruvA
 44.66 2017LAMB06
 44.81 BandedCubing101
 44.82 DGCubes
 45.07 Kerry_Creech
 45.72 abunickabhi
 46.26 Marcus Siu
 46.42 sigalig
 46.46 Katiedavies3103
 47.10 xyzzy
 47.47 Zeke Mackay
 47.71 Keenan Johnson
 47.74 Luke Garrett
 48.15 ican97
 48.42 BradenTheMagician
 48.61 Astral Cubing
 48.83 MattP98
 49.25 Ontricus
 49.42 CubicOreo
 49.64 jason3141
 49.86 wuque man
 50.90 Kit Clement
 51.68 colegemuth
 51.73 swankfukinc
 52.03 boroc226han
 52.26 TipsterTrickster
 52.64 Kylegadj
 53.11 begiuli65
 53.84 trav1
 53.88 miasponseller
 54.53 Turkey vld
 56.06 tigermaxi
 56.41 Patrick Fischer
 56.76 Ianwubby
 56.86 Glomnipotent
 56.88 [email protected]
 57.30 Chris Van Der Brink
 57.33 Matt Hudon
 57.63 aaron paskow
 57.94 typeman5
 58.23 20luky3
 58.28 Tx789
 59.47 Toothcraver55
 1:00.00 Dylan Swarts
 1:00.10 verdito
 1:00.34 tavery343
 1:01.12 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:02.25 sleipnir
 1:02.42 ARandomCuber
 1:02.50 speedcube.insta
 1:02.54 buzzteam4
 1:02.75 m24816
 1:03.00 topppits
 1:03.25 brad711
 1:03.39 epride17
 1:04.31 gracenai
 1:06.62 Keith Maben
 1:07.08 MartinN13
 1:07.51 sam596
 1:09.93 Bogdan
 1:10.04 Nicole2w
 1:12.18 audiophile121
 1:12.50 RifleCat
 1:13.09 derek_981
 1:13.16 whatshisbucket
 1:13.65 Color Cuber
 1:14.04 TwisterCuber
 1:14.80 Lachlan Stephens
 1:16.24 SpartanSailor
 1:16.86 nms777
 1:18.15 UnknownCanvas
 1:21.66 V.Kochergin
 1:25.28 MrLunarWolf
 1:25.41 Mike Hughey
 1:27.77 Vecolity
 1:28.55 TheNoobCuber
 1:30.26 Jmuncuber
 1:30.69 Petri Krzywacki
 1:32.60 kilwap147
 1:35.76 Guilhermehrc
 1:37.26 One Wheel
 1:42.80 Schmizee
 1:44.31 dschieses
 1:48.39 Awesomesaucer
 1:50.76 Tanay Kapadia
 1:51.70 2018JAIN01
 1:53.84 PingPongCuber
 1:59.49 GTregay
 2:02.64 Jacck
 2:14.97 MatsBergsten
 2:21.31 Foreright
 DNF Doofnoofer
*5x5x5*(71)

 1:00.53 Stubbi
 1:03.90 ichcubegern
 1:05.08 cuberkid10
 1:05.90 jancsi02
 1:07.14 thecubingwizard
 1:09.28 Marco21
 1:09.75 Jscuber
 1:10.36 Ethan Horspool
 1:18.41 JoXCuber
 1:19.62 OriginalUsername
 1:20.21 tJardigradHe
 1:21.94 abunickabhi
 1:22.64 Marcus Siu
 1:22.72 vedroboev
 1:23.80 MrKuba600
 1:24.71 Keenan Johnson
 1:24.91 Katiedavies3103
 1:25.65 wuque man
 1:26.04 DhruvA
 1:26.12 CubicOreo
 1:27.78 DGCubes
 1:27.87 sigalig
 1:28.48 Keroma12
 1:31.38 xyzzy
 1:33.02 trav1
 1:33.27 jason3141
 1:35.40 MegaminxMan
 1:35.41 MCuber
 1:38.71 colegemuth
 1:40.37 Glomnipotent
 1:41.92 BradenTheMagician
 1:42.02 MattP98
 1:44.70 aaron paskow
 1:45.02 Patrick Fischer
 1:46.95 Tx789
 1:46.98 Chris Van Der Brink
 1:47.14 Dylan Swarts
 1:47.98 ican97
 1:48.45 ARandomCuber
 1:48.99 boroc226han
 1:53.76 swankfukinc
 1:53.78 elimescube
 1:54.06 2017LAMB06
 1:54.08 Astral Cubing
 1:56.75 brad711
 1:57.31 Bogdan
 2:00.33 sam596
 2:07.05 Turkey vld
 2:08.07 m24816
 2:09.73 whatshisbucket
 2:10.52 audiophile121
 2:10.73 topppits
 2:14.48 Toothcraver55
 2:16.05 Luke Garrett
 2:18.61 miasponseller
 2:24.00 Mike Hughey
 2:34.87 tigermaxi
 2:35.90 SpartanSailor
 2:37.74 One Wheel
 2:53.80 tavery343
 2:56.52 Color Cuber
 3:00.91 MrLunarWolf
 3:05.47 nms777
 3:21.51 Jmuncuber
 3:26.49 Petri Krzywacki
 3:32.95 UnknownCanvas
 3:40.26 dschieses
 4:57.33 Foreright
 5:54.22 Doofnoofer
 DNF Vecolity
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(34)

 1:53.36 Marco21
 1:58.54 ichcubegern
 2:01.55 Stubbi
 2:06.37 Jscuber
 2:11.91 cuberkid10
 2:38.10 xyzzy
 2:39.54 Ethan Horspool
 2:42.95 OriginalUsername
 2:51.12 vedroboev
 2:51.30 JoXCuber
 2:56.44 colegemuth
 2:58.66 tJardigradHe
 3:04.19 CubicOreo
 3:05.34 Keenan Johnson
 3:11.41 MCuber
 3:20.94 swankfukinc
 3:22.35 jason3141
 3:24.62 abunickabhi
 3:25.79 MattP98
 3:25.85 BradenTheMagician
 3:27.44 trav1
 3:31.52 Kit Clement
 3:33.24 Dylan Swarts
 3:41.01 ican97
 3:59.98 brad711
 4:36.36 NathanaelCubes
 4:42.59 Mike Hughey
 5:07.05 SpartanSailor
 5:24.22 UnknownCanvas
 6:18.12 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF obelisk477
 DNF boroc226han
 DNF vilkkuti25
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(24)

 2:47.02 Marco21
 2:53.26 ichcubegern
 3:27.20 Stubbi
 3:39.91 cuberkid10
 3:44.36 colegemuth
 3:53.84 JoXCuber
 3:54.00 Keroma12
 3:54.23 Jscuber
 4:01.51 DGCubes
 4:02.32 OriginalUsername
 4:21.69 xyzzy
 4:52.30 Keenan Johnson
 5:06.24 swankfukinc
 5:20.57 epride17
 5:35.62 miasponseller
 5:43.22 obelisk477
 5:43.53 brad711
 5:51.57 Dylan Swarts
 6:40.69 Mike Hughey
 7:24.83 One Wheel
 7:59.45 UnknownCanvas
 9:22.30 SpartanSailor
 10:05.23 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(40)

 3.90 asacuber
 7.03 JoXCuber
 7.60 turtwig
 8.86 David ep
 10.42 Andrew_Rizo
 12.64 abunickabhi
 14.85 OriginalUsername
 15.09 sigalig
 15.29 [email protected]
 16.18 vedroboev
 17.20 lejitcuber
 17.65 Mike Hughey
 19.70 Stubbi
 19.74 Keenan Johnson
 22.53 cuberkid10
 22.87 2017LAMB06
 25.32 FaTyl
 27.56 NathanaelCubes
 29.34 MattP98
 31.30 Jmuncuber
 37.64 nms777
 38.35 MCuber
 38.49 M O
 40.42 MatsBergsten
 42.21 Jacck
 43.86 Bogdan
 45.04 Glomnipotent
 48.95 Tx789
 49.24 Luke Garrett
 51.65 Caleb / spooderskewb
 53.36 JMHCubed
 59.65 tavery343
 1:06.36 colegemuth
 1:10.03 ichcubegern
 1:47.37 brad711
 DNF begiuli65
 DNF ExultantCarn
 DNF Fred Lang
 DNF Kerry_Creech
 DNF BradenTheMagician
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(33)

 26.11 sigalig
 29.18 abunickabhi
 31.82 T1_M0
 32.02 Andrew_Rizo
 42.49 vedroboev
 48.28 Keenan Johnson
 55.58 Stubbi
 59.32 verdito
 1:04.77 sqpriority
 1:06.62 BandedCubing101
 1:11.76 Glomnipotent
 1:13.57 Kit Clement
 1:27.77 MatsBergsten
 1:36.98 Mike Hughey
 1:39.88 BradenTheMagician
 1:41.99 MattP98
 1:43.66 topppits
 1:45.88 ichcubegern
 1:51.90 sam596
 1:59.14 FaTyl
 2:28.21 Jacck
 2:52.34 trav1
 3:19.40 Bogdan
 3:56.31 brad711
 4:03.71 xyzzy
 4:53.06 dschieses
 4:58.68 m24816
 5:03.37 nms777
 5:13.02 Jmuncuber
 5:23.84 MCuber
 7:22.41 M O
 DNF Tx789
 DNF ican97
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(14)

 3:29.00 abunickabhi
 4:09.76 PugCuber
 5:51.53 Mike Hughey
 5:59.68 MatsBergsten
 6:11.39 Stubbi
 6:14.81 Kit Clement
 8:13.02 Jacck
 9:16.72 verdito
 13:08.60 topppits
 DNF sigalig
 DNF ican97
 DNF Keenan Johnson
 DNF brad711
 DNF ichcubegern
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)

 4:02.73 sigalig
 6:53.21 ican97
 14:23.10 Mike Hughey
 14:36.16 MatsBergsten
 16:57.68 Jacck
 DNF abunickabhi
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)

 29:41.45 MatsBergsten
 30:06.25 Mike Hughey
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Jacck
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(15)

 38/53 60:00 sigalig
 13/15 50:21 Keenan Johnson
 8/9 53:06 MatsBergsten
 4/4 15:49 Mike Hughey
 3/3 6:55 vedroboev
 3/3 9:55 verdito
 2/2 1:35 Andrew_Rizo
 2/2 3:52 sqpriority
 2/2 10:49 brad711
 2/3 10:30 FaTyl
 2/4 15:58 ichcubegern
 2/4 20:24 Jacck
 0/2 8:39 NathanaelCubes
 1/2 1:50 abunickabhi
 0/2 2:49 ican97
*3x3x3 one-handed*(113)

 13.52 Jscuber
 15.37 mihnea3000
 15.41 uesyuu
 15.89 Stubbi
 16.28 Luke Garrett
 16.35 2017LAMB06
 16.57 lejitcuber
 16.77 OriginalUsername
 17.26 jancsi02
 17.36 Ethan Horspool
 17.37 tJardigradHe
 17.46 turtwig
 17.62 Marco21
 17.75 Kylegadj
 17.78 ichcubegern
 18.24 asacuber
 18.62 Marcus Siu
 19.01 cuberkid10
 19.35 vedroboev
 20.26 Patrick Fischer
 20.32 BradenTheMagician
 20.58 abunickabhi
 20.81 jason3141
 21.02 JoXCuber
 21.07 ExultantCarn
 21.15 DhruvA
 21.24 DGCubes
 21.29 ARandomCuber
 21.40 Zeke Mackay
 21.47 MrKuba600
 21.96 Astral Cubing
 21.98 typeman5
 22.02 camcuber
 22.11 derek_981
 22.29 CubicOreo
 22.34 Glomnipotent
 22.53 Andrew_Rizo
 22.54 NathanaelCubes
 22.90 boroc226han
 22.91 aaron paskow
 22.94 xyzzy
 23.22 wuque man
 23.24 speedcube.insta
 23.85 Kerry_Creech
 23.90 Manatee 10235
 24.06 verdito
 24.16 [email protected]
 24.92 Toothcraver55
 24.99 MCuber
 25.34 [email protected]
 25.37 Katiedavies3103
 25.37 begiuli65
 25.45 Ontricus
 25.50 MattP98
 25.83 Kit Clement
 26.17 sigalig
 26.93 Lachlan Stephens
 27.08 Keenan Johnson
 27.14 Abhi
 27.47 Ianwubby
 27.87 [email protected]
 28.02 2018JAIN01
 28.65 Awesomesaucer
 28.88 sqpriority
 28.96 OJ Cubing
 29.17 ican97
 29.23 Tx789
 29.23 tigermaxi
 29.41 Bogdan
 29.80 trav1
 30.76 m24816
 30.88 Turkey vld
 31.39 Angry_Mob
 31.47 Chris Van Der Brink
 31.55 mrjames113083
 32.41 V.Kochergin
 33.17 Axel Lönnstedt
 33.24 Dylan Swarts
 33.53 tavery343
 33.72 sam596
 34.56 Puggins1
 34.83 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 35.76 TheNoobCuber
 35.94 RifleCat
 36.06 nms777
 36.17 GC1998
 36.53 miasponseller
 36.59 BHCubing
 37.05 MathNoobz
 37.09 colegemuth
 37.35 Color Cuber
 40.49 Schmizee
 40.75 Nazib
 40.75 brad711
 41.57 Caleb/ spooderskewb
 41.59 Tanay Kapadia
 42.13 fun at the joy
 43.34 InlandEmpireCuber
 43.80 Mike Hughey
 44.51 Caleb/spooderskewb
 45.74 GatorBait276
 45.89 CraZZ CFOP
 49.69 TheCubingAddict980
 50.20 Petri Krzywacki
 50.48 [email protected]
 52.16 UnknownCanvas
 54.28 kilwap147
 56.07 MrLunarWolf
 56.46 gracenai
 58.06 FaTyl
 59.00 SpartanSailor
 1:07.31 Jmuncuber
 1:43.64 PingPongCuber
*3x3x3 With feet*(14)

 39.81 DhruvA
 42.11 JoXCuber
 50.43 OriginalUsername
 55.95 tJardigradHe
 58.27 cuberkid10
 1:07.26 BradenTheMagician
 1:26.72 Tx789
 1:28.77 ichcubegern
 1:45.00 V.Kochergin
 1:49.44 ARandomCuber
 1:53.15 Mike Hughey
 2:16.89 2017LAMB06
 3:18.39 brad711
 DNF MCuber
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(19)

 35.59 ichcubegern
 43.96 vedroboev
 52.45 abunickabhi
 57.11 JoXCuber
 1:05.93 tJardigradHe
 1:15.56 Bogdan
 1:17.91 Mike Hughey
 1:23.14 whatshisbucket
 1:27.21 MCuber
 1:43.72 Fred Lang
 1:47.07 colegemuth
 1:53.27 MathNoobz
 2:08.40 brad711
 2:09.02 MatsBergsten
 2:11.02 Jmuncuber
 2:27.41 Marco21
 DNF nms777
 DNF M O
 DNF wuque man
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(19)

 25 Bogdan
 27 vedroboev
 28 Kit Clement
 28 TheDubDubJr
 32 brad711
 33 asacuber
 37 Mike Hughey
 37 Jacck
 37 ichcubegern
 38 Puggins1
 39 m24816
 42 ortwin
 45 Schmizee
 46 M O
 47 MCuber
 50 MathNoobz
 DNF Lachlan Stephens
 DNF craccho
 DNF cubingidiot
*2-3-4 Relay*(79)

 42.98 Stubbi
 43.16 cuberkid10
 47.02 jancsi02
 48.09 ichcubegern
 49.65 Ethan Horspool
 54.63 Marco21
 55.34 DhruvA
 55.88 OriginalUsername
 58.96 DGCubes
 1:00.99 abunickabhi
 1:01.10 xyzzy
 1:01.45 tJardigradHe
 1:01.60 BradenTheMagician
 1:01.86 Luke Garrett
 1:02.18 Jscuber
 1:02.50 Manatee 10235
 1:02.71 camcuber
 1:03.85 Zach Clark
 1:06.75 JoXCuber
 1:07.24 vedroboev
 1:07.89 wuque man
 1:08.75 aaron paskow
 1:09.31 Turkey vld
 1:09.36 Ontricus
 1:10.56 Kerry_Creech
 1:10.90 begiuli65
 1:12.94 colegemuth
 1:14.22 swankfukinc
 1:14.56 MattP98
 1:14.68 Astral Cubing
 1:14.93 ARandomCuber
 1:15.10 MCuber
 1:15.99 MartinN13
 1:16.09 miasponseller
 1:16.78 Chris Van Der Brink
 1:19.24 Patrick Fischer
 1:21.25 [email protected]
 1:21.86 speedcube.insta
 1:22.03 20luky3
 1:22.17 2017LAMB06
 1:22.32 brad711
 1:25.58 Toothcraver55
 1:27.11 V.Kochergin
 1:27.12 Nicole2w
 1:27.65 tavery343
 1:27.72 trav1
 1:27.82 whatshisbucket
 1:28.06 m24816
 1:30.23 Glomnipotent
 1:30.85 Dylan Swarts
 1:31.49 tigermaxi
 1:33.29 Keith Maben
 1:37.89 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:38.75 Color Cuber
 1:39.28 derek_981
 1:41.25 gracenai
 1:47.33 Bogdan
 1:47.62 Mike Hughey
 1:51.31 seth0420
 1:52.10 vilkkuti25
 1:56.59 MrLunarWolf
 1:56.78 TheNoobCuber
 1:57.92 UnknownCanvas
 1:58.13 GatorBait276
 1:59.78 [email protected]
 2:00.20 Jmuncuber
 2:00.91 Schmizee
 2:01.52 nms777
 2:12.55 Vecolity
 2:24.49 Petri Krzywacki
 2:26.22 Caleb / spooderskewb
 2:29.08 Jacck
 2:37.42 GTregay
 2:47.79 PingPongCuber
 3:02.13 [email protected]
 3:27.72 MatsBergsten
 3:28.43 Jonasrox09
 3:32.13 Foreright
 3:51.36 Doofnoofer
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(36)

 1:45.36 Stubbi
 1:54.48 cuberkid10
 1:56.27 jancsi02
 1:56.69 Marco21
 2:01.31 ichcubegern
 2:09.31 Ethan Horspool
 2:13.74 JoXCuber
 2:16.61 OriginalUsername
 2:19.10 abunickabhi
 2:22.21 vedroboev
 2:30.21 DGCubes
 2:30.31 wuque man
 2:32.72 tJardigradHe
 2:37.47 Jscuber
 2:44.53 colegemuth
 2:44.85 MCuber
 2:53.15 xyzzy
 2:53.67 MattP98
 2:56.89 aaron paskow
 2:57.51 Dylan Swarts
 3:06.02 swankfukinc
 3:14.31 trav1
 3:25.97 Turkey vld
 3:27.19 Bogdan
 3:31.72 m24816
 3:44.46 brad711
 3:59.82 whatshisbucket
 4:01.85 Toothcraver55
 4:23.36 Mike Hughey
 4:47.40 nms777
 5:00.64 tavery343
 5:11.51 MrLunarWolf
 5:13.08 UnknownCanvas
 5:17.20 Jmuncuber
 5:37.86 Petri Krzywacki
 5:50.02 Jacck
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(22)

 3:53.29 cuberkid10
 4:10.70 Stubbi
 4:14.02 ichcubegern
 4:15.13 Marco21
 4:32.77 Jscuber
 4:40.66 JoXCuber
 4:58.56 Ethan Horspool
 5:20.17 OriginalUsername
 5:29.19 vedroboev
 5:30.91 colegemuth
 5:50.07 MCuber
 5:51.17 tJardigradHe
 6:03.00 xyzzy
 6:22.10 Dylan Swarts
 7:01.37 abunickabhi
 7:14.43 swankfukinc
 7:48.15 brad711
 9:09.75 Mike Hughey
 10:56.53 Jacck
 11:43.97 UnknownCanvas
 12:02.59 Petri Krzywacki
 12:51.14 nms777
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(18)

 6:41.05 Stubbi
 7:01.38 Marco21
 7:33.41 ichcubegern
 8:09.92 cuberkid10
 8:44.26 Jscuber
 8:47.76 JoXCuber
 9:10.09 colegemuth
 9:27.58 Ethan Horspool
 9:36.84 OriginalUsername
 9:55.05 xyzzy
 10:26.10 MCuber
 11:32.71 boroc226han
 11:51.31 abunickabhi
 12:10.53 Dylan Swarts
 12:12.09 swankfukinc
 13:30.59 brad711
 15:49.87 Mike Hughey
 22:56.28 Petri Krzywacki
*Clock*(32)

 6.41 MartinN13
 6.91 ARandomCuber
 7.11 Kerry_Creech
 7.62 TipsterTrickster
 7.79 sam596
 8.12 MattP98
 8.64 MCuber
 8.73 Kit Clement
 9.91 buzzteam4
 10.83 Katiedavies3103
 10.85 trav1
 12.61 tJardigradHe
 13.69 Bubbagrub
 13.97 Tx789
 14.41 InlandEmpireCuber
 14.77 OriginalUsername
 15.45 Luke Garrett
 15.49 RyuKagamine
 15.89 cubesrawesome
 16.34 Turkey vld
 17.63 CubicOreo
 17.72 ichcubegern
 18.11 Mike Hughey
 19.09 brad711
 19.51 swankfukinc
 19.60 [email protected]
 24.83 Andrew_Rizo
 25.17 Jacck
 48.15 Foreright
 1:13.98 colegemuth
 DNF JoXCuber
 DNF Matt Hudon
*Megaminx*(50)

 43.76 Cuberstache
 47.34 lejitcuber
 48.71 thecubingwizard
 54.18 AidanNoogie
 56.99 Katiedavies3103
 58.77 miasponseller
 1:02.05 GenTheThief
 1:04.23 Stubbi
 1:08.80 MrKuba600
 1:09.47 DGCubes
 1:10.95 CubicOreo
 1:15.13 whatshisbucket
 1:18.85 trav1
 1:19.88 wuque man
 1:20.72 ichcubegern
 1:21.35 JoXCuber
 1:22.38 xyzzy
 1:22.40 OriginalUsername
 1:26.60 MCuber
 1:28.19 Kit Clement
 1:31.28 Marco21
 1:32.91 jason3141
 1:33.87 Tx789
 1:35.18 ARandomCuber
 1:35.57 tJardigradHe
 1:36.61 TheNoobCuber
 1:37.70 colegemuth
 1:38.29 tavery343
 1:39.47 audiophile121
 1:39.52 TipsterTrickster
 1:44.01 Turkey vld
 1:45.01 swankfukinc
 1:45.94 abunickabhi
 1:47.12 MattP98
 1:47.93 Coeur de feu
 1:48.68 Zeke Mackay
 1:49.68 BradenTheMagician
 1:50.95 Marcus Siu
 2:01.19 Glomnipotent
 2:02.27 V.Kochergin
 2:09.80 nms777
 2:17.51 GTregay
 2:20.06 brad711
 2:26.42 Worm 09624
 2:30.41 Mike Hughey
 2:53.52 Petri Krzywacki
 2:58.46 m24816
 3:24.58 UnknownCanvas
 3:37.05 Angry_Mob
 3:54.42 Jmuncuber
*Pyraminx*(117)

 2.58 tJardigradHe
 2.94 aaron paskow
 3.02 Chris Van Der Brink
 3.03 Pyra42
 3.31 JMHCubed
 3.38 Ontricus
 3.39 DGCubes
 3.48 lejitcuber
 3.50 Kerry_Creech
 3.50 MrKuba600
 3.54 asacuber
 3.79 jason3141
 3.80 E-Cuber
 3.85 Abhi
 3.86 oliviervlcube
 3.88 Cooki348
 3.97 [email protected]
 4.01 T1_M0
 4.03 CornerCutter
 4.04 thecubingwizard
 4.24 MCuber
 4.29 David ep
 4.37 BradenTheMagician
 4.39 MartinN13
 4.41 vedroboev
 4.46 mihnea3000
 4.51 Andrew_Rizo
 4.64 UnknownCanvas
 4.65 CubicOreo
 4.66 Astral Cubing
 4.66 DhruvA
 4.67 Zeke Mackay
 4.80 Patrick Fischer
 4.93 Marcus Siu
 4.99 begiuli65
 5.09 JoXCuber
 5.22 2017LAMB06
 5.22 cuberkid10
 5.29 ichcubegern
 5.41 Stubbi
 5.43 Turkey vld
 5.46 boroc226han
 5.50 ExultantCarn
 5.83 Luke Garrett
 5.88 jancsi02
 5.90 NathanaelCubes
 5.95 MattP98
 5.99 whatshisbucket
 6.03 wuque man
 6.05 trav1
 6.14 tigermaxi
 6.34 OriginalUsername
 6.41 Keenan Johnson
 6.42 Toothcraver55
 6.43 camcuber
 6.45 [email protected]
 6.64 ARandomCuber
 6.67 Kylegadj
 6.82 TipsterTrickster
 6.90 Color Cuber
 7.41 Manatee 10235
 7.47 epride17
 7.65 V.Kochergin
 7.67 Katiedavies3103
 7.74 leudcfa
 7.75 FluxDigital01
 7.77 Tx789
 7.77 Jscuber
 7.85 InlandEmpireCuber
 8.09 julio974
 8.09 Dylan Swarts
 8.41 Tanay Kapadia
 8.45 Kit Clement
 8.57 Bogdan
 8.66 tavery343
 8.67 buzzteam4
 8.69 Axel Lönnstedt
 9.26 seth0420
 9.29 abunickabhi
 9.34 Moreno van Rooijen
 9.58 swankfukinc
 9.75 2018JAIN01
 9.84 derek_981
 9.91 M O
 9.93 nms777
 9.94 Schmizee
 10.15 Jonasrox09
 10.16 TheNoobCuber
 10.28 Fred Lang
 10.35 Janav Gupta
 10.57 Nazib
 10.69 Matt Hudon
 10.71 sigalig
 10.97 dschieses
 11.40 MrLunarWolf
 11.47 m24816
 11.52 colegemuth
 11.62 Jacck
 11.66 sam596
 11.71 Angry_Mob
 11.94 PingPongCuber
 12.66 brad711
 12.78 TheCubingAddict980
 13.12 jonathanmaster
 13.18 miasponseller
 14.08 cubesrawesome
 14.18 topppits
 14.75 Mike Hughey
 15.37 [email protected]
 15.70 Marco21
 15.71 Lachlan Stephens
 17.60 Petri Krzywacki
 18.56 Puggins1
 19.28 Foreright
 19.57 Worm 09624
 21.08 Passcraft
 21.65 Jmuncuber
*Square-1*(61)

 7.48 Sixstringcal
 9.52 Marcus Siu
 11.42 thecubingwizard
 13.96 Andrew_Rizo
 14.04 Patrick Fischer
 14.88 Zeke Mackay
 15.31 cuberkid10
 16.12 AidanNoogie
 16.31 ichcubegern
 16.70 JoXCuber
 16.83 MrKuba600
 16.99 BradenTheMagician
 17.07 Tx789
 17.23 trav1
 17.34 TipsterTrickster
 17.80 leudcfa
 17.85 Zach Clark
 20.27 Keenan Johnson
 20.50 sigalig
 20.61 Kerry_Creech
 21.20 Luke Garrett
 21.58 DGCubes
 21.89 tJardigradHe
 22.18 Turkey vld
 22.26 CubicOreo
 22.99 MattP98
 24.46 whatshisbucket
 25.41 OriginalUsername
 27.68 Kit Clement
 27.86 Katiedavies3103
 28.02 ExultantCarn
 28.07 vedroboev
 28.41 CraZZ CFOP
 28.72 [email protected]
 30.92 jancsi02
 31.09 typeman5
 31.46 MCuber
 31.50 Ontricus
 35.41 Chris Van Der Brink
 35.80 boroc226han
 35.96 sam596
 37.59 Fred Lang
 38.78 Bubbagrub
 40.98 tigermaxi
 42.18 Lachlan Stephens
 43.64 MrLunarWolf
 44.37 Mike Hughey
 45.27 Schmizee
 46.82 RifleCat
 46.84 Moreno van Rooijen
 47.12 Bogdan
 47.45 miasponseller
 48.00 Nicole2w
 48.96 Glomnipotent
 57.26 brad711
 58.50 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:01.74 swankfukinc
 1:12.23 abunickabhi
 1:13.38 colegemuth
 2:20.81 UnknownCanvas
 13:57.05 nms777
*Skewb*(95)

 2.79 lejitcuber
 3.44 Patrick Fischer
 3.67 asacuber
 3.72 [email protected]
 3.77 MrKuba600
 4.02 JMHCubed
 4.55 aaron paskow
 4.82 boroc226han
 4.85 tJardigradHe
 4.92 DhruvA
 4.93 Color Cuber
 4.94 tigermaxi
 4.96 CubicOreo
 5.05 trav1
 5.08 Kylegadj
 5.09 TipsterTrickster
 5.11 thecubingwizard
 5.27 Marcus Siu
 5.31 vedroboev
 5.50 [email protected]
 5.52 MattP98
 5.54 Katiedavies3103
 5.81 Zeke Mackay
 6.13 Sixstringcal
 6.14 Luke Garrett
 6.16 MCuber
 6.28 Caleb/spooderskewb
 6.44 OriginalUsername
 6.44 leudcfa
 6.46 BradenTheMagician
 6.47 cuberkid10
 6.64 MartinN13
 6.89 [email protected]
 6.94 epride17
 6.94 DGCubes
 7.02 AdrianCubing
 7.02 2017LAMB06
 7.21 Bubbagrub
 7.35 Andrew_Rizo
 7.41 Keenan Johnson
 7.47 TwisterCuber
 7.70 Turkey vld
 8.02 Caleb/ spooderskewb
 8.11 JoXCuber
 8.24 MrLunarWolf
 8.25 Kerry_Creech
 8.31 ARandomCuber
 8.72 Marco21
 8.73 Chris Van Der Brink
 8.83 ichcubegern
 8.96 Tx789
 9.13 camcuber
 9.15 vilkkuti25
 9.16 Bogdan
 9.17 V.Kochergin
 9.20 sam596
 9.22 cubesrawesome
 9.39 Ontricus
 9.43 NathanaelCubes
 9.72 Dylan Swarts
 9.73 fun at the joy
 9.83 jancsi02
 9.84 Schmizee
 10.01 whatshisbucket
 10.02 julio974
 10.06 BHCubing
 10.23 Nazib
 10.31 Toothcraver55
 10.35 Matt Hudon
 10.39 2018JAIN01
 10.88 Fred Lang
 10.91 begiuli65
 10.91 Angry_Mob
 11.12 abunickabhi
 11.13 InlandEmpireCuber
 11.24 m24816
 11.82 Moreno van Rooijen
 12.01 dschieses
 12.14 topppits
 12.22 miasponseller
 12.69 Mike Hughey
 12.78 swankfukinc
 13.45 colegemuth
 13.63 Jmuncuber
 14.57 Haydenz
 14.85 FaTyl
 15.14 nms777
 15.75 derek_981
 16.02 PingPongCuber
 16.18 brad711
 18.80 Glomnipotent
 20.71 Lachlan Stephens
 20.98 Jacck
 22.98 Jonasrox09
 23.83 jonathanmaster
*Kilominx*(23)

 31.43 ichcubegern
 32.39 CubicOreo
 33.58 OriginalUsername
 33.99 trav1
 36.07 Katiedavies3103
 36.76 Kris Gonnella
 37.08 colegemuth
 37.68 Tx789
 41.04 Turkey vld
 42.39 abunickabhi
 46.14 tJardigradHe
 48.46 NathanaelCubes
 49.34 leudcfa
 50.68 Chris Van Der Brink
 50.88 nms777
 51.02 swankfukinc
 59.20 Luke Garrett
 1:01.05 Mike Hughey
 1:03.65 tavery343
 1:13.63 MCuber
 1:20.61 brad711
 1:30.38 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF PugCuber
*Mini Guildford*(19)

 4:31.03 ichcubegern
 4:40.42 tJardigradHe
 5:02.98 JoXCuber
 5:09.16 OriginalUsername
 5:46.08 BradenTheMagician
 5:54.63 vedroboev
 6:27.00 Tx789
 6:35.74 Turkey vld
 6:45.38 swankfukinc
 6:46.87 abunickabhi
 6:54.20 RifleCat
 7:02.08 Ontricus
 8:04.41 leudcfa
 8:20.88 Chris Van Der Brink
 9:18.60 brad711
 9:19.65 colegemuth
 9:27.71 Mike Hughey
 DNF Caleb/. Spooderskewb
 DNF MCuber

*Contest results*

 1170 ichcubegern
 1132 OriginalUsername
 1075 tJardigradHe
 1064 cuberkid10
 1064 vedroboev
 1050 Stubbi
 1033 JoXCuber
 918 MCuber
 915 DGCubes
 904 Marco21
 871 BradenTheMagician
 857 abunickabhi
 851 Jscuber
 846 lejitcuber
 844 Luke Garrett
 842 jancsi02
 825 MrKuba600
 806 DhruvA
 797 CubicOreo
 790 Patrick Fischer
 777 Ethan Horspool
 764 MattP98
 760 Marcus Siu
 740 aaron paskow
 730 2017LAMB06
 723 Keenan Johnson
 723 Zeke Mackay
 701 trav1
 696 Katiedavies3103
 689 asacuber
 681 Andrew_Rizo
 671 Kerry_Creech
 661 boroc226han
 656 jason3141
 654 camcuber
 652 [email protected]
 642 wuque man
 639 thecubingwizard
 634 Kylegadj
 631 xyzzy
 627 colegemuth
 626 Turkey vld
 624 Tx789
 620 sigalig
 616 ARandomCuber
 581 Ontricus
 579 Astral Cubing
 575 Chris Van Der Brink
 575 TipsterTrickster
 547 Manatee 10235
 524 Kit Clement
 508 mihnea3000
 508 [email protected]
 500 tigermaxi
 494 swankfukinc
 488 begiuli65
 488 NathanaelCubes
 485 miasponseller
 484 Toothcraver55
 484 whatshisbucket
 483 ExultantCarn
 478 Bogdan
 472 AidanNoogie
 470 Mike Hughey
 466 Dylan Swarts
 462 brad711
 456 Glomnipotent
 455 verdito
 452 turtwig
 444 [email protected]
 436 sam596
 424 MartinN13
 407 derek_981
 403 Color Cuber
 389 BandedCubing101
 389 JMHCubed
 385 tavery343
 384 m24816
 383 V.Kochergin
 378 nms777
 375 Lachlan Stephens
 364 typeman5
 360 Sixstringcal
 359 speedcube.insta
 348 Zach Clark
 343 Axel Lönnstedt
 338 ican97
 331 Schmizee
 307 buzzteam4
 289 Keith Maben
 289 Angry_Mob
 286 Mackenzie Dy
 280 David ep
 279 2018JAIN01
 277 AdrianCubing
 271 epride17
 270 Ianwubby
 252 Nicole2w
 250 E-Cuber
 249 T1_M0
 249 Fred Lang
 248 Matt Hudon
 241 MrLunarWolf
 239 UnknownCanvas
 237 topppits
 230 sleipnir
 230 Cooki348
 229 Abhi
 229 seth0420
 225 uesyuu
 223 Awesomesaucer
 220 MatsBergsten
 218 TheNoobCuber
 207 Keroma12
 205 InlandEmpireCuber
 204 FaTyl
 203 Moreno van Rooijen
 198 leudcfa
 197 RifleCat
 192 Jacck
 190 Jmuncuber
 188 Puggins1
 187 20luky3
 186 giorgi
 172 M O
 171 TwisterCuber
 169 julio974
 164 Tanay Kapadia
 156 sqpriority
 153 Nazib
 153 Petri Krzywacki
 153 tolgakantarci
 153 Tll
 151 obelisk477
 151 MegaminxMan
 149 OJ Cubing
 149 audiophile121
 148 TheCubingAddict980
 147 vilkkuti25
 143 Caleb/spooderskewb
 135 SpartanSailor
 132 BHCubing
 130 mrjames113083
 124 gracenai
 121 fun at the joy
 121 dschieses
 119 Caleb/ spooderskewb
 117 Vecolity
 116 [email protected]
 116 Pyra42
 114 CraZZ CFOP
 109 LostGent
 105 Kris Gonnella
 105 Bubbagrub
 105 MathNoobz
 105 oliviervlcube
 101 CornerCutter
 100 Janav Gupta
 92 cubesrawesome
 90 FluxDigital01
 87 GatorBait276
 85 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
 80 EdubCubes
 76 filipemtx
 75 PingPongCuber
 71 Jonasrox09
 71 robjohn741
 65 GC1998
 62 One Wheel
 58 ditto_64
 57 kilwap147
 54 Cuberstache
 53 Foreright
 52 GTregay
 52 Alpha cuber
 48 GenTheThief
 46 31ellipsedl
 44 Worm 09624
 43 Caleb / spooderskewb
 43 dnguyen2204
 35 elimescube
 27 PugCuber
 27 TheDubDubJr
 26 Lux
 25 squidgecubing
 25 Doofnoofer
 24 jonathanmaster
 21 Guilhermehrc
 20 Coeur de feu
 20 nihadahd
 20 Haydenz
 18 TopLuck1015
 18 ortwin
 17 RyuKagamine
 15 WillyTheWizard
 13 Passcraft
 12 cubingidiot
 12 craccho
 10 CRNils
 6 Caleb/. Spooderskewb


----------



## revAldoabedram (Dec 11, 2018)

Sorry for late submission.

3x3x3:
*1. *R' D2 L2 D2 L D2 B2 R2 B2 R' F U2 F' D' R U B L R U = 15.40
*2. *R F D F' L2 B' D F D' R U2 D2 L2 F2 R D2 R U2 F2 L = 17.73
*3. *B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 R U' L' D U L D' B L2 R2 = 19.12
*4. *L2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 F R B2 L2 F2 L' D L' B' L' = 15.77
*5. *U2 B2 F2 D' R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' U B' D' F' R' F' D2 R2 F' = 18.64

Average of 5 : 17.38
Best : 15.40

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 F2 R D2 R2 F B U' B F2 R2 F U' B L2 U' F2 R' Fw' Uw2 = 1:04.77
*2. *B' L2 F' R2 B2 R2 U' R B2 L' B2 U' L2 D' B' D L D' R2 L2 Fw Uw = 1:07.32
*3. *L2 F' B U' R2 B2 R2 F' U2 R B U2 B2 F2 U' R' B' L2 B2 U Fw Uw' = DNF

Mean : DNF
Best of 3 : 1:04.77

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L U R' U' B U2 B2 F2 U D L2 B2 R2 U2 B' U B L' B' D2 Rw' Uw2
*2. *B F2 R2 L U R2 F' U2 F2 D R' D R' F B2 R2 F2 U' F2 B' R Fw' Uw2

Result: 2/2 in 3:51.99.
Yay!!!! ))) My PB on 2 cubes.

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 B' L2 F D2 F2 D' B L' U L F2 R B R2 = 29.75
*2. *L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U' R2 F L2 B L' B2 R D' L' B2 = 38.04
*3. *U L' B' D2 L' D F' R2 D R' D2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 B2 L D2 F2 =28.54
*4. *R2 U F2 D L2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' R B2 L B' F2 L U' F' L U' =28.20
*5. *B' R2 B' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 F L R' D F D2 U' = 28.36

Average: 28.88
Best : 28.20


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 11, 2018)

That makes it an even 200 competitors this week.
Time for the cubeicle gift card lottery .

The winning number this week is 23. That means the lucky winner is
*Marcus Siu!*

Congratulations!


----------

